# Clicking noise and flashing dash lights



## rafboy (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone.
My apologies if this is posted in the wrong area.

My girlfriend owns an '03 (I think) Nissan Altima. She's been hearing a steady clicking noises behind the dash (sounds like a turn signal). It usually lasts for about 20 seconds, but often repeats. Lately it's been repeating over and over again. Additionally, when the dash light is off during the daylight, it will start flashing in synch with the clicking noise. Today the car wouldn't start. It seems like we're buying car batteries every 12-18 months. It seems like there may be a short somewhere, or, there may be a problem with the alternator or starter.

Anyone have any input, ideas, advice?
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

